# Textured Parts



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

If there is already a thread about this please delete it.

Just curious to know what you guys all use to polish / clean up your textured pieces. 
I own a Black MKIV Jetta and need to clean up my front and rear valences, they are textured black at the moment.
I have heard that some people use black Kiwi Leather Shoe Polish
does anyone have experience with this? are there any other products for this that wont leave me too broke?
pics for clicks


----------



## Kavanagh (Jun 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

any help?


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Kavanagh)*

tire shine, aerosol type preferrably meguires


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (karlorado)*

back to black


----------



## 4ePikanini (Aug 29, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i am not sure what you are talking about but i have found from experience and trying many things that on textured plastic there is virtually nothingthat can beat silicon spray.
Try it on the plastics, dash, tires. It works a charm!


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Textured Parts (Kavanagh)*

I did a D.I.Y. on this. Its inexpensive, easy to do, preserves texture, looks great and only needs to be done about once a year.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3048693
NOTE: The product is a leather dye. If you don't look at the label closely, you can mistakenly grab the polish and torpedo your project.


----------



## jeepnut27 (Feb 26, 2006)

Kiwi Polish != Kiwi Dye.... 
Search around in the MK2 forums for examples. I think there is one in the FAQ as well. Plenty of write ups, side by side comparisons, etc... Pictures included.


----------



## capsolo99 (Dec 29, 2006)

*Re: (jeepnut27)*

can clearcoat be sprayed over it....I just bought a factory made ABS plastic grille (as an impulse buy...i had money in paypal that was doing nothing)...it's not textured but it looks like kiwi would make it nice and black. then i was going to spray clearcoat over it to keep it weather resistant for a while.
What do you think.


----------

